# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Оплата через PayPal

## ScratchyClaws

Никто не пробовал пополнять аккаунт PayPal с помощью выданной в России кредитки? Или любым другим способом, но именно с территории Росии?
После безуспешных попыток зарегестрировать свою Визу, появилась мысль что с нашей родной страной они просто не хотят работать... или у меня такой банк дурацкий? (что было бы странно - наше представительство иностранной фирмы нормально с этим банком работает и всякие платежи из других стран и обратно нормально приходят)...

Может есть у кого идеи, как пополнить аккаунт? Нашла один сайт-обменник но он больно стрёмно выглядит...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

> Может есть у кого идеи, как пополнить аккаунт?


1. Согласно этой страничке PayPal работает с 16 мировыми валютами, рубля среди которых нет. Т.е. если Ваш референц-аккаунт для Визы рублёвый, то его и не акцептируют в PayPal.
2. Вы уже пробовали в поддержку PayPal обратиться?

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Отправила запрос и в поддержку  paypal  и в поддержку банка, выдавшего карту... жду ответа...

----------


## pig

Голубицкий в Компьютерре как-то плевался в сторону PayPal именно по причине их неприятия российских IP. ЕМНИП, экканут был просто намертво заблокирован, стоило один раз обратиться к нему из России. Техподдержка то ли вообще промолчла, то ли ответила невразумительно.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Голубицкий в Компьютерре как-то плевался в сторону PayPal именно по причине их неприятия российских IP. ЕМНИП, экканут был просто намертво заблокирован, стоило один раз обратиться к нему из России. Техподдержка то ли вообще промолчла, то ли ответила невразумительно.


IP приняли нормально... аккаунт активирован... 
Но с карточкой - вот такая фигня..
Пока техподдержка молчит...
Надо сёдня в банк позвонить...

----------


## aintrust

> IP приняли нормально... аккаунт активирован... 
> Но с карточкой - вот такая фигня..
> Пока техподдержка молчит...
> Надо сёдня в банк позвонить...


PayPal до недавнего времени вообще не работал с карточками российских банков (по причине боязни мошенничества) - вполне вероятно, что ситуация не изменилась до сих пор, так что, возможно, вам придется воспользоваться услугами посредников, например, http://www.transmoney.ru.

В банк есть смысл позвонить, чтобы они вам рассказали, были ли вообще попытки авторизации, и если были, то по какой причине не прошли.

Был также слух, что PayPal все же работает с какими-то российскими банками, но так ли это или нет - я не знаю...

PS. Расскажите потом, чем же дело закончится!

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Ответили из обоих поддержек... всё оказалось очень просто...
Visa Electron которую оформили на работе в качестве зарплатной подходит только для банкомётов и специальных терминалов... Тут нужна Visa Classic... или у них ещё какая-то Visa Virtuon с некой специальной защитой для инет-магазинов (интересно как бы с ней paypal работал?)
PayPal сказали, что они видят как я честно пыталась несколько раз использовать карту... Сказали что банк на запросы не отвечал и потому её не удалось проверить...
Вот так...

Думаю приобрести немного WMZ и перегнать их через TransMoney...

----------


## aintrust

> Ответили из обоих поддержек... всё оказалось очень просто...
> Visa Electron которую оформили на работе в качестве зарплатной подходит только для банкомётов и специальных терминалов...


Понятно. Распространенная ошибка среди тех, кто только начинает пользоваться картой в и-нете. Visa Electron в России по определению не является кредитной картой, и для использования в и-нете нужна именно "классическая" кредитная карта или специальная виртуальная карта, которую можно использовать только для оплаты в и-нете, но не для обычных покупок или снятия денег в банкомате. Кстати, такими картами пользуюсь уже довольно давно, разных банков (последняя - от ВТБ24), и пока что особых проблем с ними не было. Если соберетесь активно расплачиваться в и-нете, советую приобрести именно такую карту.




> Тут нужна Visa Classic... или у них ещё какая-то Visa Virtuon с некой специальной защитой для инет-магазинов (интересно как бы с ней paypal работал?)


Думаю, что вполне нормально бы работал, если вы завели на Paypal т.н. _personal account_, т.е. эккаунт для шоппинга в и-нете.




> PayPal сказали, что они видят как я честно пыталась несколько раз использовать карту... Сказали что банк на запросы не отвечал и потому её не удалось проверить...
> Вот так...


Ну что же, это радует - значит, PayPal действительно начал работать с Россией!  :Wink:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Понятно. Распространенная ошибка среди тех, кто только начинает пользоваться картой в и-нете. Visa Electron в России по определению не является кредитной картой, и для использования в и-нете нужна именно "классическая" кредитная карта или специальная виртуальная карта, которую можно использовать только для оплаты в и-нете, но не для обычных покупок или снятия денег в банкомате.


Сами карты кстати делят на кредитные (с них именно берут в кредит у банка) и дебетные (на них кладут свои денежки и потом их тратят)...

Про Visa Virtuon - 




> это банковская карта, предназначенная для совершения покупок в интернете или по почте/телефону. Она специально разработана для совершения таких операций, поэтому ее использование при оплате товаров/услуг через интернет значительно уменьшит риск мошенничества.
> .....
> *На картах Visa Virtuon нет магнитной полосы и полосы для подписи, а также к ним не выдается пин-кода.*


Действительно, защита на высоте!!!

И в качестве офф-топика - пару недель назад в Меге-Белая дача подбегала  девчонка-промоутер, предлагала оформить прямо сейчас кредитку MasterCard... на вопрос от какого банка кредитка она подумала секунд 30 и выдала - ну я же говорю от банка MasterСard!!!

----------


## Rene-gad

> Visa Electron в России по определению не является кредитной картой


И не токмо в России, а ваще  :Wink:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Наткнулась на вот такую объявлялку на http://veryxchange.ru/



> ВНИМАНИЕ!
> Счета PayPal зарегистрированные в России, Украине и странах Балтии НЕ МОГУТ ПРИНИМАТЬ ПЛАТЕЖИ. Переводы посланные на такие счета будут возвращаться (комиссия VeryXchange не возвращается).
> Будьте внимательны!


Далее можно найти совет, что аккаунт надо регестрировать на любую другую страну. Кто-нибудь сталкивался с этим? 

Кстати на сайте ещё полно сомнительных моментов - 



> Вопрос:
> Можно ли через вас оплатить покупку (выигранный лот) на аукционе ebay и как это сделать. Можно ли произвести через Вас оплату на других аукционах?
> 
> Ответ:
> Да, можно. ..... Если Вы не знаете адрес (e-mail) продавца, то мы можем произвести оплату от Вашего имени с Вашего счета в ebay (для этого *сообщите нам Ваш логин и пароль*). В поле комментарии на обменной форме укажите номер выигранного лота, Ваш ник на ebay и адрес доставки.....





> Вопрос:
> Я хочу продавать свой товар на аукционе ebay. Можете ли Вы мне помочь принимать деньги? Что для этого нужно?
> 
> Ответ:
> Мы оказываем такую услугу. .... Товар может быть любой, *главное чтобы это был легальный товар* и соответствовал правилам аукциона. Мы помогаем продавать нашим клиентам:
> - программное обеспечение;
> - *номера UIN ICQ*;
> ......

----------


## aintrust

> Сами карты кстати делят на кредитные (с них именно берут в кредит у банка) и дебетные (на них кладут свои денежки и потом их тратят)...


Но у нас в России все несколько сложнее: до недавнего времени все "классические" кредитные карты типа _Visa Classic_ или _MasterCard Standard_ по сути своей являлись дебетовыми, т.е. вы могли расплачиваться ими только в пределах остатка по счету на карте + относительно небольшой овердрафт  ("перебор", "уход в минус") за очень большие проценты. Сейчас ситуация изменилась, и вы можете заказать реальную кредитную карту (если вы, конечно, изначально кредитоспособны), т.е. карту, обеспеченную кредитом банка. Однако с точки зрения оплаты в Интернете совсем не важно, является ли ваша карта реально кредитной или же дебетовой - главное, чтобы ее название соответствовало тому, что в их западном представлении является кредитной картой.  :Wink:  Карты типа тех же _Visa Classic_ или _MasterCard Standard_ "выглядят" для них как кредитные, и они будут пытаться с ними работать.

Отдельный случай - это карты типа _Visa Electron_. Как это ни странно, но некоторые западные интернет-магазины работают и с этими картами, но... выпущенными не у нас в России.




> Про Visa Virtuon - 
> ...
> Действительно, защита на высоте!!!


На самом деле, повышенная степень защиты виртуальных карт не совсем в том, что вы написали (это просто их "особенности"), а вот в чем (навскидку):
1) они с точки зрения оплаты в Интернет являются "кредитными", но реально являются чисто дебетовыми, т.е. они не обеспечены ни кредитом, ни овердрафтом. Это означает, что ни вы, ни человек, укравший у вас реквизиты карты, не сможет купить товар на сумму, превышающую сумму на карточном счете. То есть, вы можете поступать следующим образом: перед тем, как что-то купить, вы кладете на карту сумму, немного превышающую сумму покупки, а потом уже делаете саму покупку. На самом деле тут есть один подводный камень, в связи с чем для надежности рекомендуется класть сумму, вдвое превышающую сумму будущей покупки, но это чисто технический вопрос, возникающий довольно редко (мне к примеру, не пришлось с этим столкнуться);
2) карта выпускается на короткий период - обычно на 6 месяцев. Это тоже определенная степень защиты (если у вас украдут реквизиты карты, то относительно ненадолго);
3) стоимость выпуска и обслуживания карты как правило невысока в сравнении с таковыми для невиртуальных "кредитных" карт;
4) на карте нет полосы и с нее невозможно снять деньги в банкомате или расплатиться в магазине, если у вас ее украдут, и т.д.

В общем, достоинств у нее достаточно с точки зрения оплаты в и-нете. Есть у нее и недостатки: к примеру, не все операции, что можно делать с настоящей кредитной картой, применимы для виртуальной карты. В частности, если вы захотите играть в казино (виртуальном) и выиграете, то деньги на виртуальную карту вам положить не смогут - она не поддерживает соответствующую карточную операцию. В этом случае вам надо пользоваться только реальной кредиткой.

----------


## aintrust

> Кстати на сайте ещё полно сомнительных моментов
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ответ:
> Да, можно. ..... Если Вы не знаете адрес (e-mail) продавца, то мы можем произвести оплату от Вашего имени с Вашего счета в ebay (для этого *сообщите нам Ваш логин и пароль*). В поле комментарии на обменной форме укажите номер выигранного лота, Ваш ник на ebay и адрес доставки.....


Ничего страшного в этом не вижу. Заведите себе на любом мейл-сервере специальный эккаунт - только для этого, и делов... В конце концов, вы же должны им как-то доверять - вы ведь не только пароль им даете от почты, но *также и деньги доверяете*, не так ли?




> Ответ:
> Мы оказываем такую услугу. .... Товар может быть любой, *главное чтобы это был легальный товар* и соответствовал правилам аукциона. Мы помогаем продавать нашим клиентам:
> - программное обеспечение;
> - *номера UIN ICQ*;
> ......


Ну хорошо, а если вы захотите продать *свой собственный номер ICQ* или *свою собственную программу*, что в этом такого?  :Wink:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Ну хорошо, а если вы захотите продать *свой собственный номер ICQ* или *свою собственную программу*, что в этом такого?


я просто помню одну темку на форуме icq.com где как раз обсуждалось, что большинство украденных номеров ICQ продают русские пользователи...

----------


## aintrust

Конечно! Их воруют, их продают и т.п. - это известный "бизнес".

----------


## rav

> Ну хорошо, а если вы захотите продать *свой собственный номер ICQ* или *свою собственную программу*, что в этом такого?


А вот такого, что это есть незаконная предпринимательская деятельность (по крайней мере, насчёт софта- совершенно точно). Если нужно будет- отследят, отловят и впаяют по самые гланды.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

А всё-таки самый важный вопрос - 
возможно ли перевести денежку на кошелек зарегестрированный из России, и если нет, достаточно ли просто при регистрации назвать любую другую страну?

----------


## aintrust

> возможно ли перевести денежку на кошелек зарегестрированный из России


Не было такого опыта, не знаю...

----------


## maXmo

> А вот такого, что это есть незаконная предпринимательская деятельность (по крайней мере, насчёт софта- совершенно точно).


а что такого незаконного?

----------


## rav

Ты не имеешь права торговать если у тебя нет предпринимательской лицензии либо юр. лица.

----------


## Xen

> Далее можно найти совет, что аккаунт надо регестрировать на любую другую страну.


Вот как залочит пейпаловский антифрод твой аккаунт, тогда и вспомнишь добрым словом такой совет =)

Платежи на российские акки в данный момент не принимаются. Пока что палка у нас - просто обертка над карточкой. Если уж очень необходимо принять пейпал, воспользуйся услугами обменников. Ну или попробуй Вестерн Юнион, банковский перевод...вариантов достаточно. Если ты планируешь периодический прием платежей от пользователей пейпала, имеет смысл не заморачиваться, а работать с посредником (в случае продажи софта, таких достаточно много, некоторые довольно четко ориентируются на российские реалии). Да, это лишняя комиссия, но она не настолько велика, как если бы приходилось заморачиваться на e-currency exchange у непонятных менял =)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Игра куда я хотела закинуть эти несчастные $5 принимает либо налик (но офис то, в США), либо PayPal, либо кредитку (но это тоже идет через PayPal). Вариант почтой не подходит (долго и непонятно чего они хотят получить).
Может есть желающие выступить в роли посредника? предлагаю вариант 5wmz до оплаты и 5wmz после

----------

